# Funkrauchmelder mit Logo! abfragen



## TBFoto (17 Juli 2017)

Guten Morgen,

ich hoffe ich bin hier richtig. Habe schon Google ein wenig bemüht aber noch nicht wirklich Antworten bekommen.

Ich habe in unserem Haus die Rollläden und "etwas" Licht mit Logo! 8 automatisiert.
Nun habe ich das ganze Haus mit Nemaxx HW-2 Funkrauchmeldern ausgestattet. (Absichtlich keinen Link gepostet, weiß nicht ob gewünscht)

Ich hätte nun gerne, dass, wenn die Rauchmelder anschlagen, die Rollläden in die Höhe fahren und das Licht angeht.
Wie greife ich das Funksignal ab und werte es aus? Sollte 433MHz sein.

Gibt es da etwas fertiges? Oder löst man das Ganze am Besten mit einem Arduino o.ä.?

Vielen Dank schon mal für die Hilfe.


----------



## Stero (17 Juli 2017)

Keine Ahnung ob es klappt:
Alten Funkrauchmelder zerlegen, mit den anderen koppeln und damit statt des Piepers einen DI der Logo ansteuern.


----------



## TBFoto (17 Juli 2017)

Ah, coole Idee, danke.

Werd mal den Pieper raus nehmen und messen, wieviel Volt ich da raus bekomm.
Dann hinten nen Koppler dran und direkt an den DI der Logo - so sollte es klappen.

Danke, hier und da braucht es nur einen winzigen Gedanken 
Liebe Grüße


----------



## Stero (17 Juli 2017)

http://www.wikidorf.de/reintechnisch/Inhalt/RauchmelderExperimente
Wenn das bei deinen Meldern zutrifft gib mal ne Rückmeldung.
Das Signal ggf. auf einen 0-10V AI und fertig. Der Versuch muss zeigen ob's klappt.


----------

